# Slingshot Porn?



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey guys, i promissed some photos, so here they are!

-Fisrt slingshot is the all beloved chalice design (dayhiker)
-the first natural is a present for my brother, who is just as crazy about slingshots as i am!
-the ast one is spated branch i found whilst in the woods!
cheers guys, hope you like the pics!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Slingshot porn : Best porn.

Nice pics man!


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

hahaha, just thaught this tittle would help haha


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Tastefully Done..... Like the radius cuts on your Chalice!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice pic's. Like that Chalice and the spalted fork.


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Really love that Chalice Raw. Keep up the good work man!
I was just wondering - what wood have used for the chalice?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Aaaah! Just made my day. I can go back to sleep now.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice, all of them!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

love the lines on the Chalice,.....ok, I love all of them!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice, made a chalice for my brother, he loves it!!

NICE WORK WITH THE PLY AS WELL!!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

You didn't disappoint with the title







good job!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful eye candy. Such porn is totally appropriate, and the talent is there man. Good show.


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

it's been a while, but the plywood is normal aa grade birch multi!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

nice bunch of catties, the second one looks like a real shooter!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Slingshot p##n is always welcome, nice slingas


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

great porn,sorry slingshots


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting title and images, well done!


----------

